# Appeal Process and funding in NI



## Cat1980 (heavenli) (May 22, 2010)

Hi

Does anyone know anything about how IVF funding works in NI? Who funds it and how does it work? I had an abandoned cycle just before EC and it looks like I was on wrong dose of gonal f. The clinical review board at RFC refused to allow me a further go on the NHS stating that they do not have evidence that if my dosage had been changed there would have been a different outcome. 

I want to appeal on grounds of funding. If I had paid privately I would have gotten a substantial refund. I was allocated funding for a cycle which was abandoned and I want to fight to get the remaining funding released for a further cycle... Does anyone have any experience of this or any suggestions that would help?


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Cat, 

Im sorry I cant help you with regards to the appeal process, but I wanted to say how disappointed I am that the board did not approve more funding for you. I really hoped that as you didnt get to EC you would have a strong case, but with the way things are with the NHS here, I'm not surprised  .

Good luck with it,

Katie xx


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

sorry to hear about the way u have been treated. have u thot about going to ur local mla about it? maybe a letter from them might make the board take more notice? just a thought as NI Funding for ivf was on news last nite and seems to be getting some attention. gud luck x


----------

